# Defective Nexus 7



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

So I pre-ordered on June 27th about 4 hours after the Nexus 7 was announced. I got my shipping notification on Friday July 13th. My Nexus 7 was delivered today at my apartment July 17th. There was no damage to the box or the device when I opened it. But when I tried to turn it on the battery was completely dead. So I plugged it in with the Asus charger and cord that came with it. When I booted it up this is what the screen looked like. To me it seems like the glue did not fully cure from the screen to the glass or the glass is raised. I'm getting what looks to be burn through (or ghosting) as well as black blotches on all four corners. As well as screen washout. Now I tried updating to 4.1.1 which I did with no eval. I also tried adjusting the brightness and it seems to help sometimes. But if I turn the device off or on or even just lock it then it will come back.

For some reason or another the screen looked good for about a 15 minute period. Then it started all this over again.

I'm really upset with Asus and Google right now for more then a few reasons. There's nothing like getting a brand new electronic just so you can call the warranty center 5 minutes later. To me it seems like the device charges rather slowly as well. For $285 I bought a 16GB Nexus 7 with a defective screen!

























Sincerely,
A very pissed off customer


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

More pictures


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

That sucks.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Not making excuses for them but remember this is still new for Google (not ASUS). Also it happens with mass production of electronics. I know people who had similar issues with i*hones as well.


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> So I pre-ordered on June 27th about 4 hours after the Nexus 7 was announced. I got my shipping notification on Friday July 13th. My Nexus 7 was delivered today at my apartment July 17th. There was no damage to the box or the device when I opened it. But when I tried to turn it on the battery was completely dead. So I plugged it in with the Asus charger and cord that came with it. When I booted it up this is what the screen looked like. To me it seems like the glue did not fully cure from the screen to the glass. I'm getting what looks to be burn through as well as black blotches on all four corners. As well as an overabundance of white balance. Now I tried updating to 4.1.1 which I did with no eval. I also tried adjusting the brightness and it seems to help sometimes. But if I turn the device off or on or even just lock it then it will come back. I'm really upset with Asus and Google right now for more then a few reasons. There's nothing like getting a brand new electronic just so you can call the warranty center 5 minutes later. To me it seems like the device charges rather slowly as well. For $285 I bought a 16GB Nexus 7 with a defective screen!
> View attachment 28506
> View attachment 28507
> View attachment 28508
> ...


That is just awful. I feel for you. Have you called Google about it yet?


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

ROM_Ulan said:


> That is just awful. I feel for you. Have you called Google about it yet?


I tried calling Google but the phone lines are ridiculously busy. I contacted Asus though and I have to pay to ship it back and will likely take 2 weeks before they 1)fix it or 2) send me a new one. I understand that this is a first tablet for Google and I too have seen this happen to iPads but it's still depressing knowing I could have bought this in store and just gotten a replacement in a matter of minutes.


----------



## shojus (Jul 3, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> I tried calling Google but the phone lines are ridiculously busy. I contacted Asus though and I have to pay to ship it back and will likely take 2 weeks before they 1)fix it or 2) send me a new one. I understand that this is a first tablet for Google and I too have seen this happen to iPads but it's still depressing knowing I could have bought this in store and just gotten a replacement in a matter of minutes.


oh shit man!! I was wondering if you got it or not.... Know I see this! That SUCKS bro! My first Nexus 7 had a bad screen on the left side where the glue looks like it did not cure and my hand presses would make that side of the screen make the creen easy to break as I have already seen reported... I FORTUNATELY on a whim, bought it at Sam's Club locally and I called them immediately and they set the LAST one aside so I think this is a known problem from what I have been reading... But when you do get your device and it is BUTTERY smooth and all set up on a custom rom (maybe) you will not regret the money you invested! Best of luck my friend!


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

shojus said:


> oh shit man!! I was wondering if you got it or not.... Know I see this! That SUCKS bro! My first Nexus 7 had a bad screen on the left side where the glue looks like it did not cure and my hand presses would make that side of the screen make the creen easy to break as I have already seen reported... I FORTUNATELY on a whim, bought it at Sam's Club locally and I called them immediately and they set the LAST one aside so I think this is a known problem from what I have been reading... But when you do get your device and it is BUTTERY smooth and all set up on a custom rom (maybe) you will not regret the money you invested! Best of luck my friend!


Yeah I'm not happy right now.


----------



## shojus (Jul 3, 2012)

I might be able to get you one from either Staples, Office depot or Sam's Club and you could just return that POS and I would send you the receipt and everything ( of course you would have to pay for the device and probably $10.00 shipping but just thinking of ideas to help you out if possible...


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

shojus said:


> I might be able to get you one from either Staples, Office depot or Sam's Club and you could just return that POS and I would send you the receipt and everything ( of course you would have to pay for the device and probably $10.00 shipping but just thinking of ideas to help you out if possible...


Thanks I appreciate that but I'll get this fixed. I'm trying to think of a way were I get a Nexus 7 in my hands and not have to pay more or fees in the least amount of time.


----------



## shojus (Jul 3, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> Thanks I appreciate that but I'll get this fixed. I'm trying to think of a way were I get a Nexus 7 in my hands and not have to pay more or fees in the least amount of time.


I hear that!!


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

Damn im worried about mines now when i get it....i knew google took the cheap route but damn cheaply built too? No way!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks like I'm not the only one and I'm not going crazy. 
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-news/217236-nexus-7-screen-washout-ghosting-potential-widespread-issue.html
http://www.technobuffalo.com/companies/google/nexus-7-ips-display-apparently-suffering-from-severe-ghosting/
I feel a little bit better that I'm not the only one with this issue but it still sucks. Now I don't know if I should hurry and send it back to Asus or let it sit for a few days and see what Google says or if it's just a random bug that can be fixed with a software update.


----------



## jjrudey (Mar 2, 2012)

I got mine and it has a single dead pixel. It's not really bad or anything but I'd still like a replacement. I'm just not sure if I want to send it back because I don't want to play mail tag. And I'm also concerned the replacement will have more damage.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

jjrudey said:


> I got mine and it has a single dead pixel. It's not really bad or anything but I'd still like a replacement. I'm just not sure if I want to send it back because I don't want to play mail tag. And I'm also concerned the replacement will have more damage.


Asus will not fix/replace a screen with only 1 dead pixel. Most be 3 or more. As of right now I would much rather have a single dead pixel over ghosting and washing of the entire screen. I'm also contemplating sending it back for a refund completely. Over on XDA there is a 31 page thread of N7 defects.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

i must have gotten lucky cause mine is flawless and i have 0 issues. id send that beoch back asap.every time i have called google about mine they have been very helpful i dont think they will resist giving you a new one too much.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Another pic just for washing effect. If your not aware the background should be black.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm just going to leave this here: http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/general/nexus-7-faces-early-launch-hardware-defects-shipping-delays-r975


----------



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

If if makes you feel better the left center edge of my display is raised. I can feel that someone didn't put enough double sided 3M tape on it.

Will hit with heat gun and apply my own, might also get some inside shots to see if there is enough room for some hardware mods.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Is anyone else else experiencing this at all?


----------



## stdog12 (Jan 25, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> Is anyone else else experiencing this at all?


Dead pixels and I thought my screen was looking dull (or duller than usual). So, yes.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Just to update everyone I'm still waiting on Google to get back to me. Apparently they have sent my concern to their tier 2 team. I still have an open RAM with Asus but I'm waiting to see what Google has to say to me before I decide to either a) send it in for repair to Asus and wait 2 weeks.







get a replacement from Google Play and then send in my defective unit, apparently some have said they're doing this. c) get a complete refund by returning the tablet to Google Play. Google has until tomorrow this time to get back to me, they said it could take 24-48 hours before tier 2 contacts me. More then likely however I will be asking for a complete refund because I don't forsee them sending me a "GOOD" tablet in a respectable time frame. This will cost me $42 by the way.

The ghosting issue has seemed to gotten a little bit better and the wash out changes depending on how long I keep the screen on or what I'm doing with it. For some reason I still think that the reason for these issues is some sort of software bug effecting only certain devices, however this seems unlikely at the same time. I haven't seen LCD screens do this in many many years. It still blows my mind that this is what I got for almost $300.

Oh and after seeing the screen lift issue that seems to be the major defect in the Nexus 7 I have notice mine has this as well. Not a huge deal for me because it's very subtle and I can't hear or feel it. I'm not going to try and fix it because I don't want to risk causing more damage and possibly voiding the warranty


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Just got my response back to Google Play about my N7. Their going to ship me a new one and place a pending charge on my account for the cost of the tablet. I have 21 days to send my defective unit back and they will lift the pending charge. It took 40hrs for them to contact me from when I first made my complaint. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## pabloqui (May 7, 2013)

i JUST HAD SAME PROBLEM ON MY NEXUS 4
only way to fix it is replacement??

i dont live in usa....


----------

